# HELP: Jindo almost ATTACKED me



## if lookz kill (Aug 23, 2008)

We have a Jindo of almost 2 yrs old. My little brother seems to be able to feed him and go near him while he is eating, but no one else in the family can. Yesterday as he was eating his food, I walked by and without any signs he just turned around and started barking at me viciously. I backed away and he kept inching forward. This has happened to other family members as well. 

He is a larger dog so we can't necessarily roll him on his back to teach him that's bad.... what should we do to train him? We are very close to giving him away because we can't risk anyone in the family getting attacked.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

You need to consult an animal behaviorist pronto, and they will be able to guide you and your dog toward the best possible solution. Find someone who is experienced with classical conditioning, dog behavior, and operant learning, if you can. Avoid any trainer that advocates the use of aversive (positive) punishment or starts harping on about alpha dominance.

Whatever you do, do not attempt to roll your dog over to "teach him that's bad".


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

If he's acting food aggressive rehoming is the LAST thing you should do as he's a bite risk and YOU can be help responsible if he bites someone in his new home. You have two choices, get a behaviorist to work through the problem or have him put down. 

Alpha rolling has a high probabbility of making this problem worse, so it's hte LAST thing you should do.

Needed to add, this problem WILL get worse if not worked with under the supervision of a behaviorist. This type of aggression is self rewarding and will escalate and result in a severe bite, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

I suggest you guys don't do anything with this dog until you have a trainer involved. Shaina and Cshellenberger are right. Alpha roll is a dangerous idea.

For now, feed him somewhere in a contained room or crate. Don't give any more affections to this dog until he earns it. I would keep it separate until I have someone come over to help with aggression issues.


----------



## if lookz kill (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you all for your response, I really appreciate it. This forum provides a wealth of knowledge. KUDOS.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just a question:

Do you ever hand this dog treats like dog biscuits? If you do, is that ever an issue?


----------



## if lookz kill (Aug 23, 2008)

Elana55 said:


> Just a question:
> 
> Do you ever hand this dog treats like dog biscuits? If you do, is that ever an issue?


We used to when he was younger, but as he grew older he would take the treat and go somewhere else with it like he was protecting his food and like it was his possession. I immediately saw something wrong with that because our previous dog never did that, but my little brother and sister are attached to this dog and are entirely oblivious to things of that nature.

My little brother and sister can give him treats or food and go near him, but no one else in the family can do this.


If we get a new puppy and we encounter this problem again, what can we do during the early stages of his life to prevent aggression and possessiveness?


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

if lookz kill said:


> If we get a new puppy and we encounter this problem again, what can we do during the early stages of his life to prevent aggression and possessiveness?


Work on fixing this dog before worrying about a new puppy. 

The advice given to you already is perfect. Put him in a secluded area (his crate, or maybe a bathroom or something) when he's eating so that he has no chance of anyone coming near him while he has his food. Every single time he has a chance to guard it against someone, it's going to make the problem even worse. Get a BEHAVIORIST, not a TRAINER (there is a big big difference), involved as soon as possible.


----------



## ninarasc (Aug 24, 2008)

Im sorry to hear about your dogs aggression. Jindo's can be very tough dogs to deal with. I would recommend talking to your vet and getting a trainer to help you. If it is only food aggression I would think someone would be able to train the dog so you dont have to put it down.

Good Luck


----------

